# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Πομπός MW και SW με τις 6SK7, 6L6 και 2 x 807

## phoenix_2007

Χαίρετε!
Σας παρουσιάζω το κύκλωμα του πομπού και παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες. Η κατασκευή έχει γίνει σε dexion. Στο "ισόγειον" έχει τοποποθετηθεί το τροφοδοτικό και ο διαμορφωτής (ισχύος 150 W). Στον "πρώτο όροφο" είναι οι λυχνίες 6SK7, 6L6 (buffer) και 2x807 μαζί με τους μεταβλητούς πυκνωτές ταλαντωσης και buffer και το RF Choke ανόδου. Στο "δεύτερο όροφο" βρίσκεται το συντονιστικό κύκλωμα τύπου "Π". Υπάρχει μεταβλητός αερόφυλλος και αραιόφυλος 550pF και ακόμα ένας μεταβλητός αερόφυλλος αλλά πυκνόφυλλος επίσης 550pFστην έξοδο προς την κεραία. Το πηνίο εξόδου είναι 72μΗ (μετρημένο σε πηνίομετρο) και αποτελείται από 65 σπείρες σύρματος 1mm επί πορσελάνινης σωλήνας διαμέτρου 5cm με λήψεις ανά 5 σπείρες. Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη να μπορώ να πρσθέσω άλλες δύο 807 παράλληλα στις ήδη υπάρχουσες.
Παρακαλώ τα σχόλιά σας είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά.
Βαγγέλης

----------


## phoenix_2007

Συμπληρωματικές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Giannis511

Πραγματικά προσεγμένη κατασκευή! Σε ποιες συχνότητες συντονίζει? Η 6SK7 σε τι τάση λειτουργεί?

----------


## phoenix_2007

Το σχέδιο είναι το επισυναπτόμενο. Η 6SK7 (ταλαντώτρια) λειτουργεί με 300V άνοδο και περίπου 180V screen. H ίδια η λάμπα είναι μεταλλική και ως εκ τούτου θωρακισμένη, γι'αυτό και ενώ μεταξύ των 807 και της 6L6 υπάρχει κατακόρυφο μεταλλικό χώρισμα που διαχωρίζει τις βαθμίδες, δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο μεταξύ ταλάντωσης και ενίσχυσης. Φυσικά, μεταξύ των εξαρτημάτων (από κάτω από τις λάμπες) υπάρχουν μεταλλικά αλουμινένια χωρίσματα για αποφυγή αλληλεπιδράσεων μεταξύ των πηνίων και rfc.

----------


## tzitzikas

καποιες ερωτησεις να κανω σχετικα με την κατασκευη.

1) κατασκευη τσοκ ανοδου 807. βλεπω ειναι χειροποιητο. τι κατασκευαστικα στοιχεια εχει? σπειρες, τουμπο κτλ.

2) 960 βολτ δεν ειναι πολλα για τις 807?

3)πηνιο ταλαντωσης. πως το κατασκευασες? η ειναι ετοιμο?

4) το L2 πηνιο? (σπειρες,διαμετρο κτλ)

5) με ποιο προγραμμα σχεδιασες το σχηματικο διαγραμα?ψαχνω ενα καλο προγραμμα για σχεδιασμο κυκλωματων με λυχνιες.

----------


## Giannis511

Σε ποια περιοχή συχνοτήτων συντονίζει το μασίνι?

----------


## phoenix_2007

Απαντώ στις ερωτήσεις του tzitzika
1) 960V στην άνοδο και 300-310V στα screen δεν είναι πολλά. Υπάρχουν σχέδια γι'αυτήν την περίπτωση. Μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στο βιβλίο του Παπακωνσταντίνου. Η αντίσταση πόλωσης μπορεί να είναι και μικρότερη πχ 16-18ΚΩ. Φυσικά οι λάμπες δουλεύουν κάπως "τσιτωμένα" χωρίς όμως να καίγονται. Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε ότι 960V είναι *αρχικά* στην άνοδο. Υπό "φορτίο" όμως η τάση "πέφτει".
2) Το RF Choke ανόδου δεν είναι χειροποίητο, είναι αγοραστό. Μπορείς να δεις στο rfparts.com. Πρόκειται για ειδικό *κεραμικό* υλικό (γιανα μην παίρνει φωτιά!) με διάμετρο μία ίντσα και είναι ιδανικό για λειτουργία λυχνιών 811, 813 κλπ. Λειτουργεί από 1.8-30ΜΗz (κάνει για την "πάνω" μπάντα των μεσαίων). Φυσικά, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και κλασσικα rfc με σαλίγκαρους για τα αντίστοιχα mA. Αλλά θα πρέπει να αντέχουν στις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Επειδή έχω προσέξει ότι ασχολείσαι με 813 λυχνίες θα πρέπει τα υλικά να είναι αν μη τι άλλο θερμοάντοχα! Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει τα RF Chokes να'ναι τυλιγμένα σε πορσελάνη ή σε κεραμικό υλικό.
3) Το πηνίο ταλάντωσης είναι χειροποίητο: διάμετρος τούμπο 2,0εκ, 80 σπέιρες σύρματος 0.3χιλ και λήψη στις 20 σπείρες. Αυτεπαγωγή μετρημένη σε πηνιόμετρο 72μΗ. Για βραχέα έχω άλλο πηνίο με αυτεπαγωγή 12μΗ.
4)Το L2: διάμετρος τούμπο 2.5εκ, 70 σπέιρες σύρματος 0.5χιλ και μεσαίες λήψεις ανά 20 σπείρες. Για βραχέα, διάμετρος τούμπο 3,0εκ, 13 σπέιρες σύρματος 1,0χιλ.
5) Το σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα είναι πρόγραμμα χημείας!! Ναι, μην απορείτε!! Απλά, μου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να κάνω και διάφορα σχέδια εκτός από τύπους χημικών ενώσεων.
Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα.

----------


## phoenix_2007

To μηχάνημα συντονίζει ανάλογα με τα πηνία και την κεραία. Αν διαλέξω πηνίο βραχέων και δίπολο συντονίζει στα βραχέα. Αν βάλω πηνίο 6SA7 στην ταλάντωση και κεραία κατάλληλη για μεσαία, πιάνω και την μπάντα των μεσαίων (1500 και άνω).

----------


## MAKHS

Τελικα Βαγγελη ειναι πολυ προσεκτικα κατασκευασμενος,καλυτερα απο οτι μου τον περιεγραψες.Καλους πειραματισμους.

----------


## Giannis511

Mάλιστα! Βραχέα δουλέυει παραδοσιακά 5.5 - 22?

----------


## itta-vitta

Φίλε Βαγγέλη θα πρότεινα να κάνεις τις εξής αλλαγές:
Στην πόλωση της 6SK7 να βάλεις αντίσταση 47 ΚΩ και στο σκρην 22ΚΩ
Στο σκρήν της 6L6 γύρω στα 12-15 ΚΩ, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που πρόκειται να βάλεις τις άλλες δύο 807 . 
Αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα βάλε βαττικό ποτενσιόμετρο 25 ΚΩ/6βαττ στο σκρην της 6L6 και τζακ μεταξύ σασσί και αντίστασης πόλωσης των 807, για να παρεμβάλεις πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα των ma, ώστε να ρυθμίζεις τα μιλιαμπέρ στα οδηγά πλέγματα των λυχνιών εξόδου, γύρω στα 8 για δύο 807. 
Βάλε άλλη μια 22ΚΩ παράλληλα σ' αυτή που έχεις στην πόλωση των δυο 807. 
Επίσης τους δύο 1000 πίκο στη βαθμίδα μπάφερ, άλλαξέ τους σε 470 πίκο τον καθένα.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αγαπητέ Ηλία,
Στα screen της 6L6 είχα αντίσταση στα 16ΚΩ και η λάμπα πολύ ελαφρά κοκκίνιζε. Αρχικά, νόμιζα μήπως τούτο οφείλονταν σε κακό συντονισμό της ιδιάς της 6L6 ως buffer, όμως παρά τις προσπάθειες η λάμπα συνέχιζε να κοκκινίζει. Τότε δοκίμασα να αυξήσω την ισχύ του σήματος της ταλαντώτριας 6SK7 και γι'αυτό ελάττωσα την αντίσταση στα screen της από *22ΚΩ που ήταν αρχικά* σε 18ΚΩ που είναι τώρα. Αυτόματα το κοκκίνισμα, εστω και ελάχιστο, της 6L6 *εξαφανίστηκε*. Τότε αρχισα να ελαττώνω την αντίσταση και στο screen της 6L6 για να δω που θα ξανακοκκινίσει (ελαφρά). Βρήκα ότι το όριο ήταν στα 7ΚΩ και έβαλα 8.2ΚΩ που υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή. Να πώ επίσης ότι τα mA ανόδου της buffer ανέβηκαν από 20 (αρχικά στο συντονισμό της 6L6) σε 50 τώρα. Νομίζω ότι τώρα η buffer δίνει πιο ενισχυμένο σήμα στις 807. Οι 2 πυκνωτές 1000pF αρχικά ήταν 100pF (και είναι ακόμα έτσι όταν θέλω για βραχέα δηλ. τους αλλάζω). Τώρα τα 470pF είναι μία ενδιάμεση κατάσταση. Για την αντίσταση πόλωσης των 807, 11-12ΚΩ δεν είναι λίγα τη στιγμή που "τσιτώνω" τις λάμπες 807? Νομίζω θα ήταν καλύτερα να δοκίμαζα με 18ΚΩ και να δω συμπεριφορά.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση ευχαριστώ για τις υποδείξεις.

----------


## itta-vitta

Παράξενο να κοκκινίζει η λυχνία, με μικρότερη τάση στο σκρην και με μεγαλύτερη τάση να φεύγει το κοκκίνισμα. 
Πάντως, όπως σου βγαίνει καλύτερα. Δοκίμασες αντίσταση 47 ΚΩ στο οδηγό της 6SK7;
Τώρα στη μπάφερ, στη σύζευξη, τι πυκνωτές έχεις;
Μέτρησε τα μιλιαμπέρ στα οδηγά πλέγματα των 807.

----------


## tzitzikas

θα ηθελα επισης να ρωτησω σχετικα με το αν προσθεσεις στο μελλον ακομα 2 807 πως θα μπορεσεις να δωσεις διπλασια οδηγηση στις 807 σε σχεση με τωρα
αυξανοντας την ταση της 6L6? και η αντισταση στα οδηγα απο 22ΚΩ φανταζομαι θα γινει 12ΚΩ.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Παράξενο να κοκκινίζει η λυχνία, με μικρότερη τάση στο σκρην και με μεγαλύτερη τάση να φεύγει το κοκκίνισμα.



Απ'ό,τι καταλαβα, το κοκκίνισμα (ελαφρό) στην 6L6 οφειλότανε σε *ανεπαρκή* οδήγηση από την ταλαντώτρια 6SK7. Και γι'αυτό όταν ελάττωσα την αντίσταση στα screen της 6SK7 (από 22ΚΩ στα 18ΚΩ) αύξησα την ισχύ του σήματός της και έτσι σταμάτησε το κοκκίνισμα στην 6L6. Μετά όμως, είπα να *αυξήσω* και την ισχύ της buffer (6L6) (ώστε να πηγαίνει πιο δυνατό σήμα στις δύο ήδη υπάρχουσες 807 και να έχω και δυνατότητα να προσθέσω άλλες δύο 807 μελλοντικά), οπότε και άρχισα να ελαττώνω την αντίσταση των screen της 6L6, έχοντας όμως *ήδη αυξήσει την ισχύ της ταλαντώτριας* απ'ό,τι φαίνεται αρκετά ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

εχω στα χερια μου μια 6Κ7 και οχι 6SK7.απο οσο ειδα στο ιντερνετ ειναι παρομοιες.κανει να την βαλω σαν ταλαντωση?????σαν buffer λεω να βαλω μια el36 και σαν εξοδο δυο el504.υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο?????και φυσικα αν μπορω να φτιαξω μυχανημα με τις εν λογω λυχνιες

----------


## Giannis511

Φίλε Γιώργο εγώ θα πρότεινα τα εξής:
1) Η 6K7 είναι ο προκάτοχος της 6SK7 είναι πολύ παλιά αλλά "πολεμική" λυχνία. Λογικά πρέπει να βγαίνει.
2)H EL36 είναι καλή αλλά κάπως ιδιότροπη λυχνία. Με χαμηλή τάση 350 το πολύ πολύ για να μην υπεροδηγεί το ζευγάρι των 504.
3)Οι 504 με 50 W διαμορφώνονται ωραία.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

σκεφτομονα και το αλλο.λογω μεγαλου κοστους κατασκευης ελεγα για ταλαντωση να φτιαξω το pll tou tzitzika και να οδηγησω την el36 και τις el504.γινετε??????????????βασικα ελεγατο pll επειδη εχει καλητερη σταθεροτητα

----------


## tzitzikas

FMTRIKALA το pll βγαζει κατω απο 100mW. δεν ξερω αν αρκουν να οδηγησεις την el36 (δε την ξερω την λυχνια).καμια σχεση με ελ-34? εγω με το πλλ οδηγω μια μικρη λυχνια ef-89 (σηκωνει μεχρι 250 βολτ ανοδο-120 βολτ σκρην) και με αυτη οδηγω 6v6 κτλ.αν αποφασησεις να φτιαξεις το πλλ στειλε μου μηνυμα να σου καποιες αλλαγες που πρεπει να κανεις στο σχεδιο του για πιο καθαρο σημα.

----------


## Giannis511

Για να οδηγήσεις την ΕL36 θες τουλάχιστον 2-3 W. Βάλε το PLL, την 6K7 σαν ενισχύτρια πια και μετά τις υπόλοιπες. Αλλά δεν μου κάθεται κάτι καλά σε αυτή τη διάταξη... Η 36 δεν είναι για τέτοιες εφαρμογές. Ήταν σχεδιασμένη καθαρά για παλμική χρήση στις τηλεοράσεις αλλά ουδεμία σχέση με 34-504. Αφού δε τη δουλεύουν ούτε για ήχο... Κάνε καλύτερα κάτι με αυτές του υπάρχοντος σχεδίου δηλ. 6ΣΚ7,6Λ6 και δύο 504 στην έξοδο που είναι και πιο δοκιμασμένα.

----------


## tzitzikas

αυτο το κυκλωμα:   http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=2094    θα σε βοηθησει να δεις πως οδηγω με το πλλ την ef-89. εμενα δουλεψε αρκετα καλα.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε tzitzika οι μεταβλητοι πυκνωτες των 500pf απο που τους αγορασες?????ειδα σε εναν τυμοκαταλογο του radio741 που τους εχει 85 ευρω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!παει καλα ο τυπος??????

----------


## kostas30

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Mr. Green:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:

----------


## Giannis511

Aυτοί είναι κάτι Παλσταρ για τάσεις πάνω από 3 kV.Δεν σου χρειάζονται. Το μόνο στο Π της εξόδου ο ένας πρέπει να αντέχει 1kV αφού το ζευγάρι των 807 δουλεύει με κάτι λιγότερα. Τους κανονικούς 500pF που μπορείς να τους βρεις και σε ένα παλιό ράδιο αποτελούνται από δυο διαμερίσματα τα οποία γεφυρώνεις σε σειρά, δεν έχουν πάνω από 10 ευρώ.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

αεροφυλλους απο παλιο ραδιο λιγο δυσκολο να βρω αυτο τον καιρο.απο που μπορω να τους παραγγειλω?????να μην μου παρουν το κεφαλι!!!!

----------


## FMTRIKALA

επισης διαμορφωση που δινεις ??????σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια ανοδου στο τελικο σταδιο??????εχω ακουσει οτι μπορω να βαλω μετασχηματιστη 220/12βολτ,απο πιο τυλιγμα δινω το σημα απο το 220 η τα12???

----------


## Giannis511

Από τον 741 σίγουρα αλλά θα σου πουν τα παιδιά που μένουν Σαλονίκη... Καλύτερα πάρε και κανέναν να έχεις καβάτζα όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί γιατί σε λίγα χρόνια θα είναι είδος υπό εξαφάνιση. Όσο για το μετασχηματιστή θες 5 ΚΩ προτεύον σε 8 Ω δευτερεύον πράγμα που μπορεί να σου προσφέρει ένας Dublex (έχει λήψη για 5kΩ από πίσω αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## kostas30

τα παντα υπαρχουν απλα θελει ψαξιμο.

----------


## kostas30

να και ενα κιλοβατικο  εργαλειο http://www.dogstar.dantimax.dk/tubestuf/amtx-3.htm  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kostas30

αυτο ομως ειναι  .  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## kostas30

να και το ανεμιστηρακη  τους  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Giannis511

Mαμά μου!... Πιο πολύ από όλα μου άρεσε εκείνο το Westinghouse και τα RCA πάνω σε εκείνα τα κ*λοπράματα, πως τα λένε να δεις...

----------


## tzitzikas

FMTRIKALA  741 δεν παει καλα. ειναι πανακριβος.τον αεροφυλλο εξοδου για την 813 απο αυτον τον αγορασαμε. πολα ευρω δε θυμαμε ποσο.ειναι βεβαια τερατακι ειναι στα 4,3 KV. τους αλλους μεταβλητους τους ειχαμε.
ενα απλο κεραμικο τον εχει μισο ευρω. να τι κανει το μονοπωλειο.
τον δικο μας τον διαμορφωτη και τους μετασχηματιστες τους εφτιαξε ενας πρωην πειρατης απο Κατερινη ο Las Vegas (τυλιγει μετασχηματιστες αυτος αλλα απο R.F ειναι ασχετος) . τον διαμορφωτη τον ειχε κανει μαπα στην αρχη. σηκωσαμε ταση 2800 βολτ οταν δουλευαμε την 4-400 και πεταγε φωτιες.μας αλλαξε τυλιγμα και παλι τα ιδια. με την τριτη τον πετυχε. ο διαμορφωτης μας ειναι τερας.ζυγιζει καμια 40 κιλα τουλαχιστο.εχει τον μεγαλυτερο πυρηνα για μονοφασικο μετασχηματιστη που φτιαχνεται.
δοαμορφωση δινεις απο ανοδο της τελικης βαθμιδας πριν το τσοκ ανοδου. σε σειρα με την τροφοδοσια παρεμβαλεις το ενα τυλιγμα του διαμορφωτη.
θα ψαξω καποια στιγμη και θα σου δωσω τα τηλεφωνα καποιων που τυλιγουν μετασχηματιστες Θεσ/κη.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> φιλε tzitzika οι μεταβλητοι πυκνωτες των 500pf απο που τους αγορασες?????ειδα σε εναν τυμοκαταλογο του radio741 που τους εχει 85 ευρω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!παει καλα ο τυπος??????



Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι δεν έχουμε ανάγκη κανέναν στους μεταβλητούς διότι τους φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας. Το παρακάτω site δείχνει τη διαδικασία: http://www.eham.net/articles/5217. Αντί για πλέξυ γκλας να βάλουμε φύλλο από βιομηχανικό πολυαμίδιο ή τεφλόν. Τα φύλλα του μεταβλητού μπορούν να είναι από αλουμίνιο που κόβεται εύκολα με ένα ψαλίδι. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δημοσιεύσω φωτογραφία τέτοιου πυκνωτή που έχω κατασκευάσει.

----------


## ok1gr

> αυτο ομως ειναι  .



Είναι και ταχυθερμοσίφωνες  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Κάνει μπάνιο ολόκληρο χωριο  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Head:   :Brick wall:   :Hammer:   :Laughing:

----------


## Giannis511

> Είναι και ταχυθερμοσίφωνες      
> Κάνει μπάνιο ολόκληρο χωριο



Aλλοίμονο...!

Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί Colpitts στην ταλάντωση ή εν πάση περιπτώση η 6SK7 να λειτουργήσει σαν ενισχύτρια ενός PLL?

----------


## itta-vitta

Μπορεί η 6SK7 να λειτουργήσει σαν προενισχύτρια σε πλλ, αλλά δεν αρκεί. Χρειάζεται και δεύτερη προενίσχυση. 
Ο Τζίτζικας που ασχολείται μ'αυτά, έχει ανεβάσει κάποιο σχέδιο.

----------


## itta-vitta

Όσο για τους μεταβλητούς που λέτε, μετά από αρκετο ψάξιμο κατέληξα στον Μανιάτη. Είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας, αμερικάνικοι, μάρκας "πάλσταρ".΄Αλλου τους βρήκα μέχρι 120 ευρώ και είναι κατασκευασμένοι εδώ και όχι τόσο καλής ποιότητας. Μπήκα και στην ιστοσελίδα της 'Παλσταρ" και είδα τιμές. Πάντως γενικώς τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα ποτέ δεν ήταν φτηνά. Όταν άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το 1974, η 807 είχε 120 δρχ. η ελ34 και η 6λ6 90 δρχ ο πυκνόφυλλος 150 δρχ ο αρεόφυλλος 400 δρχ , τα διοδάκια 15 δρχ, οι απλοί διακόπτες ον-οφφ 125βολτ/3Α 28 δρχ κλπ

----------


## ok1gr

Τότε με 1000 δραχμές τί μπορούσες να πάρεις? π.χ. ένα ψωμί πόσο είχε τότε?

----------


## Giannis511

Ένα χιλιάρικο τότε ήταν σαν να σε δίνουν σήμερα 100 ευρώ...

----------


## tzitzikas

itta-vitta απο το datasheet της 6sk7 βλεπω οτι δεν διαφερει πολυ απο αυτο της ef-89 ( http://bc348.wildlandradios.com/VT117-6SK7.pdf ). αρα μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιεισει το σχεδιο μου : http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=2094 και να προσαρμοσει την 6sk7. πο οτι βλεπω η 6sk7 σηκωνει λιγο μεγαλυτερες τασεις και ρευμα ανοδου απο την ef-89. φυσικα μετα θα ακολουθει μια 6V6 η 6L6 η μπορει και el-34. δε νομιζω οτι με το πλλ μπορεις να οδηγησεις κατευθειαν 6v6. στο σχεδιο που εχω φορτωσει εχω αλλαξει τον πυκνωτη που δινει σημα στο grid της ef-89 απο το πλλ απο 100pf σε 150pf γιατι παρεμβαλα ενα φιλτρο low-pass 5 στιχειων για τις αρμονικες, το οποιο πρεπει να μου εκοψε και λιγο ωφελιμο σημα γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να πετυχεις ακριβως τα πηνια του. ετσι χρειαστηκε να αυξησω το σημα που δινω απο πλλ σε εφ-89 αυξανοντας τον πυκνωτη.

----------


## kostas30

πολυ καλο λαμπακι  για  ταλαντωση ειναι κ η 6AG7

http://www.tubecollector.org/cv1882.htm

----------


## Giannis511

Λοιπόν παίδες για την ιστορία: Η 6SK7 είναι η μεταγενέστερη ΕF93/6BA6(στρατιωτική έκδοση 5749 βρίσκεται σε παλαιά ραδιόφωνα πάντα μετά την 6BE6/EK90) και ομοίως η 6AG7 είναι η νεότερη 6ΑΚ7. Ενώ διαφέρουν στο μέγεθος καθώς είναι λίγο πιο μεγάλες από την 6C4 και δεν έχουν βάση όκταλ αλλά 7πινη σαν της 6C4.

----------


## itta-vitta

Το 1975 ένας καθηγητής γυμνασίου (του παλιού 6ταξίου) φυσικός, από την Πτολεμαΐδα, είχε εκδόσει δύο τόμους με θεωρία και κατασκευές πομπών, ενισχυτών, τροφοδοτικών, υπολογισμούς πηνίων, rf τσοκ, τροφοδοτικών, κλπ, από αυτοταλάντωτο μέχρι 813.Πολύ καλά βιβλία. Σαν ταλαντώτριες χρησιμοποιούσε τέτοιες λυχνίες, 6AK7, 6AG7 κλπ.

----------


## Giannis511

> Το 1975 ένας καθηγητής γυμνασίου (του παλιού 6ταξίου) φυσικός, από την Πτολεμαΐδα, είχε εκδόσει δύο τόμους με θεωρία και κατασκευές πομπών, ενισχυτών, τροφοδοτικών, υπολογισμούς πηνίων, rf τσοκ, τροφοδοτικών, κλπ, από αυτοταλάντωτο μέχρι 813.Πολύ καλά βιβλία. Σαν ταλαντώτριες χρησιμοποιούσε τέτοιες λυχνίες, 6AK7, 6AG7 κλπ.



Eποχές και αυτές...!

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από FMTRIKALA
> 
> φιλε tzitzika οι μεταβλητοι πυκνωτες των 500pf απο που τους αγορασες?????ειδα σε εναν τυμοκαταλογο του radio741 που τους εχει 85 ευρω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!παει καλα ο τυπος??????
> 
> 
> 
> Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι δεν έχουμε ανάγκη κανέναν στους μεταβλητούς διότι τους φτιάχνουμε μόνοι μας. Το παρακάτω site δείχνει τη διαδικασία: http://www.eham.net/articles/5217 Αντί για πλέξυ γκλας να βάλουμε φύλλο από βιομηχανικό πολυαμίδιο ή τεφλόν. Τα φύλλα του μεταβλητού μπορούν να είναι από αλουμίνιο που κόβεται εύκολα με ένα ψαλίδι. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα δημοσιεύσω φωτογραφία τέτοιου πυκνωτή που έχω κατασκευάσει.



Επανερχόμενος στο θέμα των μεταβλητών πυκνωτών που μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε μόνοι μας, παραθέτω τις εξής φωτογραφίες ενός αερόφυλλου και σχετικά αραιόφυλλου χωρητικότητας 330pF.

----------


## kostas30

αντε  το εργαλειο ακουστηκε  και στις σερρες     :Wink:   :Shocked:   :o

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αλλά και με τίνος την κεραία??? Με του Κώστα 30 φυσικά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Εντάξει μένουν οι διορθώσεις που χρειάζονται και μετά είμαστε κομπλέ.
Τί κάθετες κεραίες και να παιδευόμαστε. Σύρμα, κύριοι, απλό σε μεγάλο ύψος και σκοτώνει το "μπρίκι"!
Αυτά τα ολίγα....
Βαγγέλης

----------


## GREG

Αντε και πιο μακρια   ...........

----------


## ok1gr

Βαγγέλη τώρα το δουλεύεις με 2 ή με 4 807?

Μπάς και ακούγεται και προς τα εδώ? Πού βγαίνεις?

----------


## dal_kos

ΩΧ! Τωρα ειδα τοποθεσιες! Καλα απο Πειραια φτανει Σπαρτη???  :Shocked:  
Φοβερο μηχανημα και τερατωδεις καταναλωσεις πρεπει να εχει.. ε?
Μπραβο παντως  :Wink:

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Βαγγέλη τώρα το δουλεύεις με 2 ή με 4 807?
> 
> Μπάς και ακούγεται και προς τα εδώ? Πού βγαίνεις?



Παναγιώτη το δουλεύω με τις δύο 807 μόνο και καναμε δοκιμή από την κεραία του kosta30 που είχε την καλοσύνη να με βοηθήσει για μια δοκιμή. Ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει τις άλλες δύο 807. Μας απάντησαν από Σέρρες, συχνότητα περίπου στους 1650 ΚΗz. Αν ξαναβγούμε θα σε πάρω τηλ. να μου πεις, αν μας ακούς στα Γιαννιτσά. Βέβαια, οφείλω να πω ότι η κεραία που δοκιμάσαμε είναι ιδανική, υπό την έννοια ότι είναι σε ύψος 18μ (ίσως και πιο ψηλά ακόμα) από το έδαφος με μήκος 45μ ευθύγραμμο σύρμα. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις κυριολεκτικά σκοτώνει.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> ΩΧ! Τωρα ειδα τοποθεσιες! Καλα απο Πειραια φτανει Σπαρτη???  
> Φοβερο μηχανημα και τερατωδεις καταναλωσεις πρεπει να εχει.. ε?
> Μπραβο παντως



Το μηχάνημα αυτό κυριολεκτικά θεωρείται "μπρίκι" μπροστά σε κάποια άλλα με λυχνίες 811, 813, 4-400 ή και 4-1000. Από άποψη κατανάλωσης δεν τραβάει και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Για αρχή καλό είναι. Μετά βλέπουμε...

----------


## kostas30

μπρικι ή καβουρδιστηρι  λεω εγω το δικο μου αυτο το τερας που ειδες βαγγελη  με την  6146,  λοιπον,  αυτο το μηχανακη  εχει ακουστει  απο κρητη  εως κομοτηνη  με max  εξοδο  τα 10 βαττ. εγω παντως ειμαι  υπερ μιας πολυ καλης κεραιας  με εξοδο  εως 200-300 βαττ. αυτα πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα. λαμπες εχω να βγαλω οσα βαττ θελω  αλλα   ειμαι  υπερ μιας πολυ καλης κεραιας  με μικρη εξοδο. [-o<  [-o<   :Angel:   :Angel:

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη, αντί να παιδεύεσαι να ρίξεις την οδήγηση στις 2 807, βάλε και τις άλλες δύο, ανέβασε λίγο την οδήγηση και θα είσαι μια χαρά.
Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα30, ότι μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η κεραία και όχι η ισχύς. 
Κάποτε (το 1975) έβγαινα με μια 6ν6 στην ταλάντωση και μια ελ34 στα 430 βολτ, στην έξοδο και μιλούσα με τον 'Κρύσταλ Πάλλας' από τη Χαλκιδική, το "ράδιο Θερμαϊκό" από τη Θεσσαλονίκη και με "τα παιδιά της Καλαμαριάς" (αν υπάρχει κανένας παλιός θα τους θυμάται). Έβγαινα από το κέντρο της Ξάνθης, με κεραία 47 μέτρα και ψηλά, από 5όροφη οικοδομή. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν και πολλές οικοδομές. Από την ταράτσα της οικοδομής έβλεπες τη θάλασσα του Πόρτο Λάγους (λιμνοθάλασσα Βιστωνίδα). Επίσης με μια 6ν6 και μια 519 στα 600, μιλούσα με τον "Μπλού Σκάϊ" από Αθήνα, τον "Πετροτσέλι", τον "Τομ τον Αόρατο-Ραδιοφωνία Φαλήρου", επίσης και οι δύο από Αθήνα, (έτη 1975 - 197 :Cool: , αργότερα με μια 811(έξοδο) στα 1250, έφτανα και Καρπενήσι. Από εκεί έβγαινε ο "Ράδιο-Αυγερινός". Περίπου το ίδιο και με την 813 στα 1250. Αργότερα με μια 250ΤΗ, στα 3000 βολτ. Κάποιος φίλος με ξεσήκωσε να βγάλουμε μεγάλο μηχάνημα, άλλά τζάμπα τα λεφτά. Δεν υπήρχε μεγάλη διαφορά με τα προηγούμενα, σε σύγκριση με το κόστος κατασκευής. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος ήμουν με την 519. Α! Δούλεψα και 2 6146 παράλληλα στην έξοδο, στα 700. Το καλύτερο απ' όλα. Τα δύο τελευταία, δυνατά μηχανήματα και με μικρό σχετικά κόστος κατασκευής, σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα.
Κάποτε δούλεψα και 2 807 στην έξοδο, στα 600. Καλό, περίπου σαν την 519.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Βαγγέλη, αντί να παιδεύεσαι να ρίξεις την οδήγηση στις 2 807, βάλε και τις άλλες δύο, ανέβασε λίγο την οδήγηση και θα είσαι μια χαρά.
> Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα30, ότι μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η κεραία και όχι η ισχύς. 
> Κάποτε (το 1975) έβγαινα με μια 6ν6 στην ταλάντωση και μια ελ34 στα 430 βολτ, στην έξοδο και μιλούσα με τον 'Κρύσταλ Πάλλας' από τη Χαλκιδική, το "ράδιο Θερμαϊκό" από τη Θεσσαλονίκη και με "τα παιδιά της Καλαμαριάς" (αν υπάρχει κανένας παλιός θα τους θυμάται). Έβγαινα από το κέντρο της Ξάνθης, με κεραία 47 μέτρα και ψηλά, από 5όροφη οικοδομή. Τότε δεν υπήρχαν και πολλές οικοδομές. Από την ταράτσα της οικοδομής έβλεπες τη θάλασσα του Πόρτο Λάγους (λιμνοθάλασσα Βιστωνίδα). Επίσης με μια 6ν6 και μια 519 στα 600, μιλούσα με τον "Μπλού Σκάϊ" από Αθήνα, τον "Πετροτσέλι", τον "Τομ τον Αόρατο-Ραδιοφωνία Φαλήρου", επίσης και οι δύο από Αθήνα, (έτη 1975 - 197, αργότερα με μια 811(έξοδο) στα 1250, έφτανα και Καρπενήσι. Από εκεί έβγαινε ο "Ράδιο-Αυγερινός". Περίπου το ίδιο και με την 813 στα 1250. Αργότερα με μια 250ΤΗ, στα 3000 βολτ. Κάποιος φίλος με ξεσήκωσε να βγάλουμε μεγάλο μηχάνημα, άλλά τζάμπα τα λεφτά. Δεν υπήρχε μεγάλη διαφορά με τα προηγούμενα, σε σύγκριση με το κόστος κατασκευής. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος ήμουν με την 519. Α! Δούλεψα και 2 6146 παράλληλα στην έξοδο, στα 700. Το καλύτερο απ' όλα. Τα δύο τελευταία, δυνατά μηχανήματα και με μικρό σχετικά κόστος κατασκευής, σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα.
> Κάποτε δούλεψα και 2 807 στην έξοδο, στα 600. Καλό, περίπου σαν την 519.



Ξερεις και τον Θοδωρη τον Ανωνυμο απο το ψυγειο στα αλιπαστα?

----------


## itta-vitta

Τον ξέρω πολύ καλά. Φίλος από παλιά.

----------


## itta-vitta

[quote="itta-vitta"]Βαγγέλη, αντί να παιδεύεσαι να ρίξεις την οδήγηση στις 2 807, βάλε και τις άλλες δύο, ανέβασε λίγο την οδήγηση και θα είσαι μια χαρά.
Συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα30, ότι μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει η κεραία και όχι η ισχύς.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ηλία, τελικώς έβαλα και τις άλλες δύο 807, οπότε έχω εν συνόλω 4 λάμπες 807 στην έξοδο. Ισχύς μετρημένη στο dummy load 195W. Η αντίσταση πόλωσης των 807 από 15ΚΩ έγινε 7,5ΚΩ. Η ανοδική τάση υπό φορτίο είναι στα 850V και περίπου 300V στα screen των 807, ενώ η ανοδική κατανάλωση 350mA. Στην 6SK7 ανοδική 290V και στα screen 165V. Στην 6L6 ανοδική τάση 320V και στα screen 170V. Όταν ευκαιρίσω θα "ανεβάσω" το νέο σχέδιο μαζί και με το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Το σχέδιο του πομπού των 200βαττ με τις 4 λυχνίες 807 στην έξοδο. Κάποια στιγμή θα επισυνάψω και το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού. Οπωσδήποτε για τη διαμόρφωση (ανόδου-screen) χρειάζεται διαμορφωτής  100βαττ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη πολύ ωραία. Δοκίμασες να βάλεις πόλωση στις 807 αντίσταση 2Χ12ΚΩ; Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μου είχες πει κάτι παλιά, δηλ αν δοκίμασες και κοκκίνιζε. Και έτσι βγαίνει πάρα πολύ καλά με 195 βατ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ρε παιδιά, απο ότι βλέπω στην πρώτη σελίδα οι λυχνίες είναι μέσα στο κουτί και όχι έξω.
Εγώ λέω να το κάνω έτσι, μπορώ;

----------


## phoenix_2007

Βεβαίως και μπορείς. Η κατασκευή έχει γίνει σε "ορόφους" για να μην έχουμε τουλάχιστον δύο σασσί (πομπός και τροφοδοσία). Τα εξαρτήματα έχουν μπει κάτω από τα πατώματα αλουμινίου. Επί των πατωμάτων αλουμινίου, έχουν μπει οι λάμπες (εν προκειμένω για τον α' όροφο), ο μετασχηματιστής και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ("ισόγειον") και τέλος, οι πυκνωτές εξόδου (β' όροφος). Ως "κουτί", όπως βλέπεις, έχω βάλει το τρίπατο dexion.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Βαγγέλη πολύ ωραία. Δοκίμασες να βάλεις πόλωση στις 807 αντίσταση 2Χ12ΚΩ; Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μου είχες πει κάτι παλιά, δηλ αν δοκίμασες και κοκκίνιζε. Και έτσι βγαίνει πάρα πολύ καλά με 195 βατ.



Ηλία, δοκίμασα και με μικρότερη αντίσταση πόλωσης από 7,5ΚΩ (περίπου 6ΚΩ όπως λες). Τα mA ανοδικού ρεύματος ανέβηκαν στα 400 περίπου και το μηχάνημα έδωσε περίπου 230W αλλά έτσι νομίζω ότι έρχεται πλέον στα όριά του. Άλλωστε, έχω ήδη μεγάλη ανοδική τάση υπό φορτίο (850V) και μεγάλη στα screen (300V). Μεγάλη διαφορά είδα στην ποιότητα της διαμόρφωσης λόγω του ότι διαμορφώνεται και το screen των 807 ταυτόχρονα με την άνοδο. Έτσι, εξαλείφθηκαν και προβλήματα αρνητικότητας που όπως σου είχα πει παρατηρούσα. Τελικά, το να έχεις buffer είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Απομονώνεται η ταλάντωση από την έξοδο και το σύστημα είναι σταθερότερο. Άσε που δεν "ξεζουμίζεται" η ταλάντωση που γίνεται σε χαμηλή τάση, ενώ εάν δεν υπήρχε η απομονώτρια, θα έπρεπε να "τσιτωθεί" η ταλαντώτρια για να οδηγηθούν οι 4 807.

----------


## Giannis511

> ... Έτσι, εξαλείφθηκαν και προβλήματα αρνητικότητας που όπως σου είχα πει παρατηρούσα. Τελικά, το να έχεις buffer είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Απομονώνεται η ταλάντωση από την έξοδο και το σύστημα είναι σταθερότερο. Άσε που δεν "ξεζουμίζεται" η ταλάντωση που γίνεται σε χαμηλή τάση, ενώ εάν δεν υπήρχε η απομονώτρια, θα έπρεπε να "τσιτωθεί" η ταλαντώτρια για να οδηγηθούν οι 4 807.




Τί εννοείς λέγοντας προβλήματα αρνητικότητας?Για κάντο λίγο πιο λιανά για μας τους νέους...

*Επιπλέον η 6SK7 με τα 300V ανοδικά είναι ήδη στην τσίτα* και έτσι για να οδηγήσεις τις 4 807 απροβλημάτιστα θα ήθελες πιο μεγάλη ταλαντώτρια όπως 6V6...Η ύπαρξη της μπάφερ λύνει ασφαλώς κάποια νευραλγικά προβλήματα που όσο να κάνεις ταλαιπωρούν!
Ο ξάδερφός μου είχε βγάλει στα μεσαία πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια μια 6ΑU6(EF94) ταλάντωση,5763 μπάφερ και μετά δυο 519 με διαμόρφωση από σκρην (Heising) εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα αλλά δυστυχώς το πούλησε και διαμόρφωνε μόνο με μια ECC82 και μια EL84. Τα σχέδια του ήταν συνδυασμός από VFO για βραχέα από αμερικάνικα βιβλία και κάτι ελληνικά σχέδια των γνωστών και μη εξαιρετέων καταστηματαρχών του '80...

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Τί εννοείς λέγοντας προβλήματα αρνητικότητας?Για κάντο λίγο πιο λιανά για μας τους νέους...
> 
> *Επιπλέον η 6SK7 με τα 300V ανοδικά είναι ήδη στην τσίτα* και έτσι για να οδηγήσεις τις 4 807 απροβλημάτιστα θα ήθελες πιο μεγάλη ταλαντώτρια όπως 6V6...Η ύπαρξη της μπάφερ λύνει ασφαλώς κάποια νευραλγικά προβλήματα που όσο να κάνεις ταλαιπωρούν!
> Ο ξάδερφός μου είχε βγάλει στα μεσαία πριν καμιά 10αριά χρόνια μια 6ΑU6(EF94) ταλάντωση,5763 μπάφερ και μετά δυο 519 με διαμόρφωση από σκρην (Heising) εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα αλλά δυστυχώς το πούλησε και διαμόρφωνε μόνο με μια ECC82 και μια EL84. Τα σχέδια του ήταν συνδυασμός από VFO για βραχέα από αμερικάνικα βιβλία και κάτι ελληνικά σχέδια των γνωστών και μη εξαιρετέων καταστηματαρχών του '80...



Η 6SK7 λειτουργεί με 285-290V στην άνοδο και 160-165V στα screen (δες το νέο επισυναπτόμενο σχέδιο). Τα datasheet αναφέρουν max ανοδική 300V και max τάση screen 300V, άρα η λάμπα δεν είναι και τόσο "τσιτωμένη". Όσο για την 6L6, λειτουργεί άνετα και οι 807 σαφώς πρεσσάρονται.
Αρνητικότητα παρατηρείται όταν με το που κάνεις διαμόρφωση είτε από άνοδο είτε από screen, βλέπεις τα mΑ της ανόδου στην έξοδο (εν προκειμένω στο ανοδικό ρεύμα των 807) να ελαττώνονται αντί να παραμένουν σταθερά όπως θα έπρεπε. Αυτό το φαινόμενο έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να ελαττώνεται και η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς όπως ξεκάθαρα φαίνεται στη γέφυρα στασίμων. Αν, λοιπόν, για παράδειγμα, οι 4 807 τραβάνε 350mΑ είναι δυνατόν όταν μιλάς τα mA να πέφτουν στα 280!!!! Τα βαττ από 200 να γίνονται 150 και να χάνεις οφέλιμη ισχύ, αντί να κερδίζεις ή τουλάχιστον να παραμένεις σταθερός κατά τη διαμόρφωση. Οι αιτίες του φαινομένου διάφορες: όχι σωστή οδήγηση, λάθος προσαρμογή στα ΚΩ του διαμορφωτή, κακός συντονισμός κ.ά.

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη, η ισχύς του ενισχυτή που έχεις, σου φτάνει για να διαμορφώσεις;

----------


## phoenix_2007

Όχι. Ηλία, 100% να διαμορφώσω φέρον, τώρα που έχει αυξηθεί η ισχύς στο διπλάσιο δεν γίνεται με ενισχυτή 70W. Όμως, από τα κοντρολ που μου δίνουν φαίνεται ότι είναι σχετικά εντάξει. Η κρυσταλλική κάψα κάνει θαύματα!!

----------


## itta-vitta

Μια πρόκληση για σένα: Κάνε οδήγηση από κάθοδο. Διαμόρφωση με 5 βατ από 6λ6.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Μια πρόκληση για σένα: Κάνε οδήγηση από κάθοδο. Διαμόρφωση με 5 βατ από 6λ6.



Για τ'όνομα του Θεού  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   Μη με κάνεις να τα ξηλώνω πάλι  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Μόλις τα μοντάρισα  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Δεν χρειάζεται ξήλωμα. Μια-δυό αλλαγές.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Να και το τροφοδοτικό του πομπού.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μία μεγάλη απορία!!!
Στο τύλιγμα που τροφοδοτείς τα νήματα γιατί έχει πυκνωτή και μάλιστα ηλεκτρολυτικό  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Εγώ ξέρω οτι ο πυκνωτής στο εναλλασόμενο είναι βραχυκύκλωμα.
Σύμγωνα με την παραπάνω θεωρία αυτό που έχει το σχέδιο είναι έγκλημα.
Το έχω δεί και σε άλλα κυκλώματα αλλα ήταν κεραμικός και μικρής χωριτηκότητας.
Το ίδιο πράμα έχει και στα 220V  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Και κάτι άλλο.
Η ισχύς του τυλίγματος για τα νήματα σύμφωνα με τον τύπο P=V/I είναι ίση με 0,7875Α  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Δεν είναι κάπως μικρή  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## GREG

Επισης η ομικη αντισταση στα 220 παραληλα με το διακοπτη
ειναι ενα μικρο λαθακι.

ο πυκνοτης στα 6,3 ειναι μια χαρα θαθελα ομως ακομα μαζι 
ενα μικρο  πηνιακι  ετσι  ωστε να κοβει τις κορυφες του εναλασομενου
πχ 15-20 σπειρες

αρκετα εξυπνη η σταθεροποιηση της χαμηλης ... δεν πολυχρειαζεται 
ομως στα μεσαια   .

επισης 700 Χ 1,4 μας κανει 980

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Μία μεγάλη απορία!!!
> Στο τύλιγμα που τροφοδοτείς τα νήματα γιατί έχει πυκνωτή και μάλιστα ηλεκτρολυτικό     
> Εγώ ξέρω οτι ο πυκνωτής στο εναλλασόμενο είναι βραχυκύκλωμα.
> Σύμγωνα με την παραπάνω θεωρία αυτό που έχει το σχέδιο είναι έγκλημα.
> Το έχω δεί και σε άλλα κυκλώματα αλλα ήταν κεραμικός και μικρής χωριτηκότητας.
> Το ίδιο πράμα έχει και στα 220V    
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο.
> Η ισχύς του τυλίγματος για τα νήματα σύμφωνα με τον τύπο P=V/I είναι ίση με 0,7875Α    
> Δεν είναι κάπως μικρή



Ήρεμα και με προσοχή Αλαμάν.
Κατ'αρχήν, η ισχύς δίδεται από τον τύπο P=V*I και μετράται σε Watt (W). Συνεπώς, η ισχύς του τυλίγματος των νημάτων είναι περί τα 50βαττ. Στα 220V AC οι δύο πυκνωτές .1μF/600V MKT είναι για τις τασικές αιχμές (εξάλειψη βόμβων και των λεγομένων "μεταβατικών φαινομένων"). Τα νήματα έχουν εναλλασσόμενη τάση τροφοδότησης, η οποία αυτη καθεαυτή δυνατόν να προκαλέσει βόμβους . Ο πυκνωτής αυτός ουσιαστικά είναι ένα είδος φίλτρου και για να είμαστε ακόμα πιο σωστοί θα έπρεπε να βάλουμε και ένα πηνίο εν σειρά αποτελούμενο από 17 σπείρες πηνιοσύρματος διαμέτρου 1,5-2,0χιλ επί τούμπου 1εκ., ώστε να συμπληρωθεί το φίλτρο. Το σχέδιο που βλέπεις είναι δοκιμασμένο και αποδίδει πολλά χρόνια. Βλέπεις, τα πράγματα κρίνονται εκ του αποτελέσματος και σε διαβεβαιώ ότι τίποτα το περίεργο δεν έχει συμβεί.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Επισης η ομικη αντισταση στα 220 παραληλα με το διακοπτη
> ειναι ενα μικρο λαθακι.
> 
> ο πυκνοτης στα 6,3 ειναι μια χαρα θαθελα ομως ακομα μαζι 
> ενα μικρο  πηνιακι  ετσι  ωστε να κοβει τις κορυφες του εναλασομενου
> πχ 15-20 σπειρες
> 
> αρκετα εξυπνη η σταθεροποιηση της χαμηλης ... δεν πολυχρειαζεται 
> ομως στα μεσαια   .
> ...



Η αντίσταση Rs έχει τη δική της σημασία και είναι απόλυτα σωστή η τοποθέτησή της. Όταν εφαρμόζεται η εναλλασσόμενη τάση 220V, ο διακόπτης είναι ανοικτός και η αντίσταση ενεργή, οπότε η φόρτιση των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών δεν είναι απότομη και το ρεύμα που διέρχεται από τις διόδους δεν είναι πολύ μεγάλο (αύξηση χρόνου ζωής των διόδων). Όταν εφαρμοστούν τα 220V, τότε κλείνουμε το διακόπτη Δ, οπότε ουσιαστικά βραχυκυκλώνουμε την αντίσταση Rs και την καθιστούμε ανενεργή. Πολλές φορές, όταν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η αντίσταση, ενώ υπάρχει μ/σ τροφοδοσίας, με το που εφαρμόζονται τα 220V στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα, "πέφτουν" οι ασφάλειες. Τούτο διότι το ρεύμα που τραβάει το τροφοδοτικό είναι πολύ μεγάλο και ο πίνακας το βλέπει ως διαρροή, με αποτέλεσμα να "πέφτει" το ρελέ. Η παρουσία αυτής της αντίστασης εξαφανίζει αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## GREG

Αρα στο σχεδιο σου επρεπε να τη βαλεις μετα το διακοπτη αυτο
λεω......

----------


## ALAMAN

> P=V/I



Τί χαζός που είμαι  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer: 
Σωστά P=V*I

Επιδή εγώ δεν θα κάνω όλο αυτό το κύκλωμα να βάλω στον μετασχηματηστή για τα νήματα, τον συγκεκριμένο πυκνωτή
και ένα πηνίο 17 σπείρες απο 1,5-2mm σύρμα με διατομή σπυρός 1mm  :Question:  
Να βάλω και του πυκνωτές που έχει στα 220V  :Question:

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Αρα στο σχεδιο σου επρεπε να τη βαλεις μετα το διακοπτη αυτο
> λεω......



Όχι!!! παράλληλα με το διακόπτη Δ!! Αν δεν είναι παράλληλα και είναι εν σειρά μετά το διακόπτη, πώς θα τη βραχυκυκλώσεις αφού φορτιστούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί?? Η μόνιμη παρουσία της αντίστασης δεν μας συμφέρει γιατί θα έχουμε μονίμως μία σταθερή πτώση τάσης. Την αντίσταση την θέλουμε αρχικά αλλά μετά ΔΕΝ τη θέλουμε και γι'αυτό τη βραχυκυκλώνουμε κλέινοντας το διακόπτη Δ, αφού γίνει η στιγμίαια φόρτιση των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από ALAMAN
> 
> P=V/I
> 
> 
> 
> Τί χαζός που είμαι         
> Σωστά P=V*I
> 
> ...



Θα τυλίξεις το πηνιόσυρμα πάνω σε έναν στυλό μπικ και θα έχεις τη διάμετρο που σε ενδιαφέρει. Το πηνίο θα μπει εν σειρά προς το ρεύμα των νημάτων. Τους πυκνωτές στα 220V, βάλτους, κακό δεν κάνουν.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Όχι!!! παράλληλα με το διακόπτη Δ!! Αν δεν είναι παράλληλα και είναι εν σειρά μετά το διακόπτη, πώς θα τη βραχυκυκλώσεις αφού φορτιστούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί?? Η μόνιμη παρουσία της αντίστασης δεν μας συμφέρει γιατί θα έχουμε μονίμως μία σταθερή πτώση τάσης. Την αντίσταση την θέλουμε αρχικά αλλά μετά ΔΕΝ τη θέλουμε.



Σωστά σε αυτό συμφωνώ και εγώ.
Άν ο διακόπτης τοποθετηθεί σε σειρά θα διακόψουμε την τροφοδοσία, εμείς θέλουμε να διακόψουμε την αντίσταση
αλλα γιατί; Μπορεί να χάναμε λίγο ισχύ αλλα δεν θα μας εξασφάλιζε και ελάχιστο βόμβο;

----------


## GREG

εαν βαλεις παραληλα  ομικη αντισταση με το διακοπτη ειναι παντα 
ανοιχτος ο διακοπτης ειναι σαν να κολας ενα συρμα στα 2 ποδαρακια
του διακοπτη  ....αυτο ακριβως δειχνει το σχεδιο σου τα αλλα που λες
τα ξερουμε πολλυ καιρο τορα.......η δε πτωση τασης που κανεΙ ειναι 
αστεια πραγματα ......τι δουλεια εχουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι και ο πινακας
που πεφτει η ασφαλεια????? εαν στην εναρξη σου ειναι να πεσει η ασφαλεια
δεν θα σε σωσει η αντστασουλα  ...............αιντε .....................

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί αυτό με το πηνίο το κατάλαβα,
θα το τυλίξω σε ένα τρυπάνι ενός εκατοστού (10mm)
Τους πυκνωτές θα τους βάλω, αλλα δεν πιστεύω να σκάσει κανένας;

----------


## phoenix_2007

> εαν βαλεις παραληλα  ομικη αντισταση με το διακοπτη ειναι παντα 
> ανοιχτος ο διακοπτης ειναι σαν να κολας ενα συρμα στα 2 ποδαρακια
> του διακοπτη  ....αυτο ακριβως δειχνει το σχεδιο σου τα αλλα που λες
> τα ξερουμε πολλυ καιρο τορα.......η δε πτωση τασης που κανεΙ ειναι 
> αστεια πραγματα ......τι δουλεια εχουν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι και ο πινακας
> που πεφτει η ασφαλεια????? εαν στην εναρξη σου ειναι να πεσει η ασφαλεια
> δεν θα σε σωσει η αντστασουλα  ...............αιντε .....................



Μην επιμένεις γιατί κάνεις ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!! Η αντιστασούλα αυτή, όπως την αποκαλείς, εάν μετά τη φόρτιση των ηλεκτρολυτικών δεν την βραχυκυκλώσεις, με το να κλείσεις το διακόπτη Δ,  έχει ως αποτέλεσμα μεγάλη πτώση τάσης (υπό φορτίο) περί τα 50-70V συνεχούς τάσεως (στο τύλιγμα των των 960V). Αυτή η ... "αντιστασούλα" είναι θαυματουργή και σώζει από προβλήματα που τα ανέφερα προηγουμένως... Άλλωστε δεν έχει νόημα να επαναλαμβάνομαι.

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη είναι πολύ καλό. Ουδέν σχόλιον.

----------


## frogman

Παιδιά μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο κατάστημα που να κατασκευάζουν κουτιά αλουμινίου  :Question:  εννοείται με τις κατάλληλες διαστάσεις.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από GREG
> 
> Αρα στο σχεδιο σου επρεπε να τη βαλεις μετα το διακοπτη αυτο
> λεω......
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι!!! παράλληλα με το διακόπτη Δ!! Αν δεν είναι παράλληλα και είναι εν σειρά μετά το διακόπτη, πώς θα τη βραχυκυκλώσεις αφού φορτιστούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί?? Η μόνιμη παρουσία της αντίστασης δεν μας συμφέρει γιατί θα έχουμε μονίμως μία σταθερή πτώση τάσης. Την αντίσταση την θέλουμε αρχικά αλλά μετά ΔΕΝ τη θέλουμε και γι'αυτό τη βραχυκυκλώνουμε κλέινοντας το διακόπτη Δ, αφού γίνει η στιγμίαια φόρτιση των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών.



Συνηθως στα κυκλωματα Soft Start που βασιζονται σε τετοιου τυπου συνδεσμολογιας κυκλωμα προ-φορτισεως μεγαλων πυκνωτων, χρησιμοποιειται ρελε που ειτε με χρονοκαθυστερηση ειτε με κυκλωμα αναγνωσεως επιπεδου φορτισεως/τασεως βραχυκυκλωνει την αντισταση προφορτισεως και θετει εντελει σε πληρη λειτουργεια το συστημα... Η εφαρμογη αυτη ειναι εξαιρετικα απλη και ιδιαιτερως χρησιμη... οχι μονο για να μην ριχνει ασφαλειες στο ξεκινημα του ενα μηχανημα αλλα και για προστασια του ιδιου του μηχανηματος απο τεραστια επιρρευματα εκκινησεως...

----------


## karion

Βλέπε αντλιοστάσια.
Αν δεν υπάρχει και συμβεί το κακό τα έχεις τινάξει όλα στον αέρα Και συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά.
Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο κύκλωμα. Πρέπει  κάποτε να ενταχτεί στα απαραίτητα ενός πομπού

----------


## RFΧpert

> Βλέπε αντλιοστάσια.
> Αν δεν υπάρχει και συμβεί το κακό τα έχεις τινάξει όλα στον αέρα Και συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά.
> Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο κύκλωμα. Πρέπει  κάποτε να ενταχτεί στα απαραίτητα ενός πομπού



Ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα, σε ολα τα επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα υπαρχει ως μερος στο κυκλωμα προστασιας  :Exclamation:

----------


## phoenix_2007

Η τετράδα των 807 (να'σαι καλά Κώστα30!!) μαζί με το νέο RF Choke ανόδου αποτελούμενο από τρεις "σαλίγκαρους" ("pie" wound), επίσης διακρίνεται και ο πυκνωτής τύπου "ρόδας" 1000πΦ/12kV (ρώσσικος) για την αποκοπή της dc συνιστώσας από την κεραία και τη διέλευση μόνο της rf. Και  μία άποψη της γέφυρας στασίμων εν ώρα λειτουργίας και κατά τον καλύτερο δυνατό συντονισμό (αναλόγως και των μέσων που διαθέτω).

----------


## kostas30

:OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## ReFas

Πολυ ωραιο Βαγγελη....σεξυ θα ελεγα   :Cool:  









(Ο πυκνωτης ειναι τυπου doorknob... 
http://www.rfparts.com/caps_ceramicdoor.html 
και μια ερωτηση..η αριστερη λυχνια ειναι Westinghouse?? )

----------


## karion

Θεωρητικά αυτό το μηχάνημα πόσο χαμηλά μπορεί να πέσει στα ΑΜ

----------


## phoenix_2007

Μπορεί να συντονισθεί από τους 700ΚΗζ και πάνω. Εγώ το δουλεύω από 1600-1800 ΚΗζ. Ανάλογα όμως με τα πηνία μπορεί να ανέλθει και στα καθαρά βραχέα (3.5ΜΗζ μέχρι 22.0ΜΗζ).
Φυσικά, όλοι οι συντονισμοί με την αναλογη κεραία.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

καλημερα σε ολους.σκεφτομουνα να φτιαξω στα μεσαια μηχανημα με ταλαντωση την ελ84 και εξοδο την 504.επειδη οι μεταβλητοι κοστιζουν πολλα μπορω στην ταλαντωση τον μεταβλητο να τον αντικαταστησω με εναν σταθερο πυκνωτη????η να βαλω κρυσταλ΄λο???υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο για μεσαια με ταντωση με κρυσταλλο????

----------


## phoenix_2007

Γιώργο (FMTRIKALA) τα περί κρυστάλλου, τα έχουμε συζητήσει στο πολύ πρόσφατο παρελθόν (δες "πομπος ΑΜ λαμπατος με κρυσταλλο για ταλαντωση" στην ενότητα "Ταλαντωτές", ένα θέμα που είχες ξεκινήσει εσύ). Αν βάλεις σταθερό πυκνωτή στην ταλάντωση, ουσιαστικά "κλειδώνεις" την ταλάντωση, όπως ακριβώς θα έκανες εάν είχες έναν και μοναδικό κρύσταλλο. Βέβαια, μπορείς να μεταβάλεις την αυτεπαγωγή του πηνιου του ταλαντωτή αλλά αυτό, μάλλον είναι πιο δύσκολο και πιο εξεζητημένο. Πάντως, οι μεταβλητοί ταλάντωσης επειδή είναι μικρού μεγέθους και πυκνόφυλλοι δεν είναι ακριβοί, σε αντίθεση με τους μεγάλους πυκνωτές εξόδου που είναι αερόφυλλοι και αραιόφυλλοι για την αποφυγή σπινθήρων.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε envellis απο που εχεις αγορασει τους μεταβλητους.στον 741 που ρωτησα ειπε γυρω στα 70-80 ευρω!!!!!
αν ειναι να δωσω 200 ευρω μονο για τους μεταβλητους δεν φτιαχνω το pll του tzitzika???
για το pll του tzitzika υπαρχει κανενα σχεδιο ενισχυτη που μπορω να το ανεβασω στα 2 βαττ περιπου ετσι ωστε να οδηγησω μια el84 και μετα μια el504??????

----------


## Giannis511

Ρε φίλε αυτοί οι μεταβλητοι είναι κάτι γαϊδούρια που αντέχουν 3-4 κιλοβόλτ...τι να τον κάνεις 5 κιλά πυκνωτή να τον βάλεις στην ταλάντωση,μην λες τέτοιες μ@*@κίες τώρα...

----------


## phoenix_2007

Γιάννη ήρεμα!!! Προφανώς, ο FMTRIKALA δεν κατάλαβε κατά τη συνομιλία του με τον Μανιάτη ότι οι μεταβλητοί, για τους οποίους του μιλούσε ο Μανιάτης, ήταν οι μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές εξόδου που κυμαίνονται σε max χωρητικότητες 450-550pF (αναλόγως του είδους) και είναι αραιόφυλλοι, ούτως ώστε να αντέχουν σε 4-5,5kV. Αυτοί μάλιστα. Αυτοί έχουν τιμή γύρω στα 90ευρώ έκαστος. Αλλά αγαπητέ FMTRIKALA, εσύ θα χρειαστείς μόνον έναν τέτοιου είδους. Για την ταλάντωση θέλεις πυκνόφυλλο αερόφυλλο πυκνωτή που κοστίζει  πολύ-πολύ λιγότερα χρήματα. Μίλησε πάλι με τον Μανιάτη και εξήγησέ του τι θέλεις, οπότε δεν θα σου πει τόσο ακριβή τιμή για μεταβλητό ταλάντωσης.

----------


## kostas30

βρες απο παλιο ραδιο λαμπατο.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> βρες απο παλιο ραδιο λαμπατο.



 :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## Giannis511

Zητώ συγνώμη για την έκφραση μου από το φόρουμ και ειδικά από τον FMTRIKALA..εν πάση περιπτώσει, έχει αναπτυχθεί εκτενής συζήτηση σχετικά με μεταβλητούς.Η καλύτερη λύση είναι αυτό που είπε ο Κώστας, δεδομένου ότι μένουν και κάποια άλλα χρήσιμα ανταλλακτικά όπως οι λυχνίες του, οι βάσεις τους, αντιστασούλες, πυκνωτές κλπ! Αν και είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ακόμα και αυτά πια...

----------


## phoenix_2007

Να πω και κάτι off topic... Βρε Γιάννη, τί γίνεται με τις κοπέλες σου??? Βλέπω στην υπογραφή σου, μια γράφεις "Δήμητρα 4ever", τώρα γράφεις "Στεφανία 4ever"... Πολύ μπερδεμένα πράγματα... Αλλάζεις τα κορίτσια σαν τα πουκάμισα, κατά τη λα'ι'κή ρήση?? Κάνε μας και καμιά "πάσα" προς τα΄δω...

----------


## amerikanos

φιλε evbellis  θα σιμφονισο  με τον φιλο μου τον φανη  εινε αδινατον να κοκινισι η 6l6 απο λιγι οδιγισι οταν οδιγιτε μολισ με mwatt κατι αλλο εφτεγε. Φιλε τζιτζικα επεκσα 6-807 με 1400volt ανορομεναοσον αφορα το πινιο ταλαντοσις πικιλι αναλογα αν 8α σιντονησεις τιν ταλαντοσι απο αρμονικια η απο κεντρικο σημα. οσο για τιν κατασκευη φιλε evbellis εινε καλι σου ευχομε καλη συνεχια. amerikanos ptolemaida  8-813

----------


## amerikanos

to 807 το δουλευο ακομα και σιμερα 1300 ανορθομενα απο μετασηματηστι 2.5 αμπερεινε το τροφοδοτικο απο το μηχανημα 8-813 κσεχασα να πο για τισ πολοσισ 18-22 κωμ παιδια για τα 4 οδηγα που θελουμε

----------


## phoenix_2007

Φίλε μου συγγνώμη, αλλά με όλη την καλή μου διάθεση, δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να σε παρακολουθήσω στα γραφόμενά σου. Λες ότι στις 807 (είναι έξη σε πλήθος??) ρίχνεις ανοδική τάση 1300-1400V DC. Κατ'αρχήν όλα τα datasheet αναφέρουν μέχρι 650-700V ανοδικά για την 807 και εγώ που ρίχνω γύρω στα 900V (υπό φορτίο), μου λένε ότι τις "παραπρεσσάρω". Θέλω να πω ότι με 1300V που εφαρμόζεις εσύ στις ανόδους των 807, θα τις κάνεις πυροτέχνημα, εκτός και εάν κατεβάζεις πολύ την τάση στα screen και αντί για 250V, ρίχνεις 200V ή και λιγότερα ή εκτός και αν αντί για -90V στα οδηγά των 807, βάζεις -120V. Ακόμα δεν κατάλαβα στο δεύτερο μήνυμά σου τα 2,5A του τροφοδοτικού σου που "κολλάνε" με τις 807. Ή μήπως τα 2,5Α έχουν να κάνουν με κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα (μήπως αυτό με τις οκτώ 813)??? Αλλά πάλι τί σχέση έχουν οι 813 με τις 807 που συζητούμε εδώ στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα?????

----------


## tzitzikas

ο ενας μας λεει οτι ριχνει στις 813 5 kv εστω και αδιαμορφωτα, ο αλλος οτι στις 807 ριχνει 1400 volt , σε λιγο θα μας πει κανς τριτος οτι ριχνει σε μια 4-400 απευθειας ανορθωμενη ταση απο το δικτυο μεσης τασης της ΔΕΗ 20KV. Ρε σεις θα μας τρελανετε?? τα datasheet με maximum  ratings γιατι λετε να τα βγαζουν οι κατασκευαστες?

----------


## kostas30

παιδια ολα αυτα που γραφουν δεν ειναι παρολογα  εχουν γινει και δουλευουν μην ειστε  αρνητικοι
αφηστε  καποιους που εχουν φτιαξει 50-100 μηχανηματα παραπανω απο εσας να πουν την γνωμη τους και μην βιαζεστε να βγαλετε συμπερασματα. 

παντα φιλικα.... κωστας2000..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## phoenix_2007

> παιδια ολα αυτα που γραφουν δεν ειναι παρολογα  εχουν γινει και δουλευουν μην ειστε  αρνητικοι
> αφηστε  καποιους που εχουν φτιαξει 50-100 μηχανηματα παραπανω απο εσας να πουν την γνωμη τους και μην βιαζεστε να βγαλετε συμπερασματα. 
> 
> παντα φιλικα.... κωστας2000..



Κώστα φίλε μου, δεν θέλω να αμφισβητήσω τις γνώσεις και την εμπειρία κανενός. Σέβομαι τον οποιονδήποτε έχει περισσότερη εμπειρία. Όπως, όμως είδες, έθεσα συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα σε ό,τι αφορά τη λειτουργία των λυχνιών 807. Τώρα, όποιος μπορεί ας με διαφωτίσει σχετικά με τα συγκεκριμένα που ρωτάω. Υποθέτω (χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος) ότι για να ρίχνει κανείς 1300-1400V DC στις ανόδους των 807 πρέπει να έχει ελαττώσει πολύ την τάση στα screen και να έχει "παίξει" και με τις αρνητικές τάσεις στα οδηγά, αλλιώς πώς θα αντέξει η 807?? Δεν νομίζω να είμαι παράλογος στον προβληματισμό μου. Και έπειτα υπάρχει και το εξής ερώτημα: Μία λάμπα που "πρεσσάρεται" τόσο πολύ, αλήθεια τί χρόνο ζωής και εύρυθμης λειτουργίας έχει??
Θέλω να πω δηλαδή, μήπως μπορεί μεν να βγάλουν περισσότερη ισχύ οι 807 (από τα 50W για την κάθε μία, που λένε τα datasheet) με τάσεις στα 1300-1400V DC αλλά μήπως μετά από λίγες ώρες λειτουργίας να τις πάρουμε στο...χέρι??

----------


## gsmaster

Το θέμα καθαρίστηκε, απο τα υβριστικά μηνύματα. Παρακαλώ όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους (και μή) να διαβάσουν προσεκτικά τους όρους χρήσης

Έλεος ρε παιδιά τι ήταν αυτό δηλαδή, πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι είμαστε, μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε πολιτισμένα. Δεν θα ξαναεπιτραπεί αυτή η κατάσταση. 



ΥΓ. Ουτε λίγες μέρες δεν μπορούμε να λείψουμε....

----------


## ALAMAN

Οι πομποί SW και MW είναι πομποί μεσαίων;
Τί διαφορά έχουν απο τα ΑΜ;

----------


## babisko

> ρε αντεμαθετε πεντε πραγματα και μετα ελατε εδω τη υλιθια ερωτηση ειμαρτον.



Με συγχωρείς φίλε μου αμερικανέ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ πλέον. Παρακολούθησα όλες τις συζητήσεις και διάβασα όλα τα posts σου πριν σβηστούν και απηύδησα μαζί σου, όπως νομίζω και όλοι εδώ μέσα στο forum. Ρε φίλε τί τρόπος είναι αυτός; Ποιός νομίζεις ότι είσαι; Το ότι είσαι κομπλεξικός τουλάχιστον το έχουμε καταλάβει από την αρχή, αλλά εσύ δεν πρέπει να στέκεις στα λογικά σου. Ο ALAMAN ρώτησε κάτι στο forum, όχι προσωπικά σε εσένα. Αν η ερώτησή του σου φαίνεται ηλίθια, σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν υπάρχουν ηλίθιες ερωτήσεις, μόνο ηλίθιες απαντήσεις, όπως η δική σου. Ο σκοπός του forum είναι η συζήτηση, ανταλλαγή απόψεων και συμπλήρωμα των γνώσεων σε θέματα ηλεκτρονικών. Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει μη μπαίνεις ή τουλάχιστον μην απαντάς στο forum. Επίσης, αν χρειάζεσαι εκτόνωση, είσαι σε λάθος μέρος. Υπάρχουν κάποιες κλινικές που έχουν ωραία διακόσμηση στα παράθυρα και στον περίβολο με μασίφ κάγκελα και νομίζω ότι είναι ότι πρέπει για την περίπτωσή σου. Αμάν πια με το ύφος σου και τον τρόπο σου!!!!!

ΥΓ. Ζητώ συγγνώμη από όλα τα μέλη του forum, * ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟ*, για τον τόνο και τον τρόπο μου. Δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου αυτό το ύφος, αλλά πρώτη φορά μέλος του forum με αναγκάζει να φερθώ έτσι.

----------


## babisko

> Οι πομποί SW και MW είναι πομποί μεσαίων;
> Τί διαφορά έχουν απο τα ΑΜ;



Φίλε ALAMAN, SW = Short wave = Βραχέα κύματα,  MW = Medium Wave = Μεσαία κύματα, AM = Amplitude Modulation = Διαμόρφωση πλάτους.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, SW, MW είναι περιοχή συχνοτήτων ενώ AM είναι είδος διαμόρφωσης. AM έχουμε και στα SW και στα MW.

----------


## Giannis511

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από amerikanos
> 
> ρε αντεμαθετε πεντε πραγματα και μετα ελατε εδω τη υλιθια ερωτηση ειμαρτον.
> 
> 
> 
> Με συγχωρείς φίλε μου αμερικανέ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ πλέον. Παρακολούθησα όλες τις συζητήσεις και διάβασα όλα τα posts σου πριν σβηστούν και απηύδησα μαζί σου, όπως νομίζω και όλοι εδώ μέσα στο forum. Ρε φίλε τί τρόπος είναι αυτός; Ποιός νομίζεις ότι είσαι; Το ότι είσαι κομπλεξικός τουλάχιστον το έχουμε καταλάβει από την αρχή, αλλά εσύ δεν πρέπει να στέκεις στα λογικά σου. Ο ALAMAN ρώτησε κάτι στο forum, όχι προσωπικά σε εσένα. Αν η ερώτησή του σου φαίνεται ηλίθια, σε πληροφορώ ότι δεν υπάρχουν ηλίθιες ερωτήσεις, μόνο ηλίθιες απαντήσεις, όπως η δική σου. Ο σκοπός του forum είναι η συζήτηση, ανταλλαγή απόψεων και συμπλήρωμα των γνώσεων σε θέματα ηλεκτρονικών. Αν δεν το έχεις καταλάβει μη μπαίνεις ή τουλάχιστον μην απαντάς στο forum. Επίσης, αν χρειάζεσαι εκτόνωση, είσαι σε λάθος μέρος. Υπάρχουν κάποιες κλινικές που έχουν ωραία διακόσμηση στα παράθυρα και στον περίβολο με μασίφ κάγκελα και νομίζω ότι είναι ότι πρέπει για την περίπτωσή σου. Αμάν πια με το ύφος σου και τον τρόπο σου!!!!!
> 
> ΥΓ. Ζητώ συγγνώμη από όλα τα μέλη του forum, * ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΟ*, για τον τόνο και τον τρόπο μου. Δεν είναι του χαρακτήρα μου αυτό το ύφος, αλλά πρώτη φορά μέλος του forum με αναγκάζει να φερθώ έτσι.



Συμφωνώ και ζητώ και εγώ συγνώμη για τον τρόπο που μίλησα στα post μου που διεγράφησαν,εκτός φυσικά από τον αμερικάνο, που αγνοεί επίμονα ότι το φόρουμ δεν είναι μεσαία αλλά τόπος δικτυακών συζητήσεων με ελάχιστη απαίτηση την ευγένεια...
Άλαμαν όπως σωστά εξήγησε ο babisko sw καλούμε την περιοχή των βραχέων που εκμεταλλεύεται η ραδιοφωνία με ΑΜ διαμόρφωση πάντα,απλώς η μπάντα εκπομπών στα μεσαία (εσφαλμένα) καλείται και ΑΜ από τον πολύ κόσμο...

----------


## gsmaster

Παρακαλώ αγνοήστε όλα τα προσβλητικά μηνύματα θα διαγράφουν μαζι με τον χρήστη το συντομότερο.

----------


## 807

περιμενουμε φωτογραφια απο το μηχανημα σου φιλε αμερικανε,στην αθηνα ακουγεσαι απογευματακι πανισχυρα.καλες εκπομπες!!!

----------


## risk

Παιδια τι ακριβως εγινε τι εχασα?????

----------


## MAKHS

Χαλαρα!!Πειραματιστες ειμαστε.Ο Αμερικανος Ποιος ειναι;Ο "παλιος" γνωστος η καποιος νεοτερος;Καλο Πασχα και Καλη Ανασταση.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Δεν χάσατε τίποτε το αξιόλογο παιδιά... Μη δίνετε σημασία. Καλή Ανάσταση και να'μαστε καλά να τα λέμε.

----------


## babisko

Σωστά λέει ο evbellis, δεν χάσατε τίποτε, ή μάλλον κερδίσατε που δεν τα διαβάσατε. Ξεχάστε τα όλα αυτά και να περάσουμε καλά το Πάσχα.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

φιλε evbellis ποσα χιλιοστα ειναι το αλουμηνιο που εβαλες να φτιαξεις τον μεταβλητο????

----------


## phoenix_2007

Περίπου στο 1mm πάχος είναι το φύλλο αλουμινίου που χρησιμοποίησα.

----------


## FMTRIKALA

βρηκα εναν μεταβλητο απο παλαιο ραδιο.κανει για ταλαντωση στα μεσαια????

----------


## phoenix_2007

Βεβαίως! Θα κοιτάξεις μόνο με το πολύμετρο μην τυχόν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένοι οι οπλισμοί του και μετά θα συνδέσεις τα δύο τμήματά του εν σειρά για τη μέγιστη δυνατή χωρητικότητα.

----------


## babisko

> Βεβαίως! Θα κοιτάξεις μόνο με το πολύμετρο μην τυχόν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένοι οι οπλισμοί του και μετά θα συνδέσεις τα δύο τμήματά του εν σειρά για τη μέγιστη δυνατή χωρητικότητα.



Παράλληλα μάλλον θέλεις να πεις για την μέγιστη δυνατή χωρητικότητα.  :Think:

----------


## tzitzikas

βεβαιως παραλληλα. αλλα θα σου προτεινα να κανεις κατι αλλο. αν θες να εχεις ρυθμιση σε τμημα της μπαντας π.χ 1400-1700 khz για να πετυχαινεις μικρορυθμιση της συχνοτητας τοτε μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα τμημα του μεταβλητου και παραλληλα να συνδεσεις ενα σταθερο πυκνωτη π.χ 330-500 πφ. την ακριβη τιμη του πυκνωτη θα της βρεις βεβαια πειραματικα.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ωχ! Τώρα το είδα!! Ναι, δίκιο έχετε. "Παράλληλα" ήθελα να πω αλλά λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας έγραψα "εν σειρά". Για την μικρομετρική ρύθμιση μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο τη μια σειρά φύλλων του μεταβλητού και παράλληλα με αυτή τη σειρά φύλλων να συνδέσεις έναν μικρό μεταβλητό 10-20πΦ (τύπου J) που βάζαμε στα FM, ώστε με πολύ μικρή μεταβολή χωρητικότητας να μπορείς να συντονίζεσαι ακριβέστερα (αφού βέβαια προηγουμένως έχεις βρει με τον "μεγάλο" πυκνωτή χοντρικά τη συχνότητα που σε ενδιαφέρει).

----------


## phoenix_2007

Στο νέο σχέδιο που ανεβάζω, παρουσιάζεται, ύστερα από πειραματισμούς, ξεχωριστή τροφοδότηση των screen των τεσσάρων 807 (όχι δηλαδή διαμέσου του ανοδικού ρεύματος μέσω βαττικής αντίστασης, όπως στο προηγούμενο σχέδιο, σελ. 4). Το πλεονέκτημα έγκειται στο ότι τα  screen τώρα τροφοδοτούνται από την τροφοδοσία ταλαντώτριας και μπάφερ (320V σταθεροποιημενα) και τα screen επιπλέον "αυτοδιαμορφώνονται" (self-modulated) λόγω της ύπαρξης του choke 15-20Η. Η τροφοδοσία των ανόδων των 807 γίνεται αποκλειστικά από τα αρχικά 960V, χωρίς την παρεμβολή αντιστάσεων για να γίνεται πτώση τάσης για την τροφοδοσία των screen, όπως στο αρχικό σχέδιο. Προβλήματα αρνητικότητας κατά τη διαμόρφωση δεν εμφανίζονται λόγω της ύπαρξης του choke. Η διαμόρφωση τώρα γίνεται με ενισχυτή dubl-ex 100W χωρίς πρόβλημα ποσοστών. Η αντίσταση πόλωσης μπορεί να γίνει 5ΚΩ στις 807, από 7,5ΚΩ, που ήταν αρχικά. Ωστόσο, καλύτερα είναι να εφαρμοστεί σταθεροποιημένη αρνητική τάση -90V DC στα οδηγά των 4 807, όπως φαίνεται στο νέο σχέδιο. Μεγάλης σημασίας η τοποθέτηση των αντιστάσεων 47Ω/2W στα οδηγά και στα screen.

----------

